# Foreign exchange? What is the best way to go about changing Euro to USD, CAD & Sterli



## JamesGG (26 Nov 2010)

What is the best way to go about changing Euro to USD, CAD and Sterling. 

I have two students accounts and was told I would not be charged commission on foreign exchange, however is there a limit on the amount? Say for example you wanted €15,000 or each currency. 

Does the money have to be in the account first? 
How long does it take to order in? 
Do they give you the rate on the day you order or the day they have it?
Are there such thing as accounts that you can have your savings in USD, CAD and sterling? If so are the fees expensive? 

Thank you and sorry if this is the wrong area.


----------



## german (27 Nov 2010)

*Foreign exchange currency*

Try and see what your bank and a few others offer you in terms of exchange rates, then compare with Dublin foreign exchange broker www.transfermate.com


----------

